# RAIU & Thyroid Scan Results



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

I got the report from my thyroid scan today.

PROCEDURE: The patient received an oral dose of 0.221 mCi of NaI-123 and images were obtained at approximately 24 hours.

FINDINGS:
The thyroid gland is normal in position and configuration. Planer view suggests the thyroid is increased in size. Tracer distribution is homogeneous throughout the gland. The 24-hour I-123 thyroid uptake is 60% (normal = 10-30%).

IMPRESSION:
1. 24-hour I-123 thyroid uptake is 60% (normal = 10-30%).
2. Enlarged thyroid gland with increased uptake is in keeping with Grave's Disease.

From experience, would you want an ultrasound too? Endo says the goiter I have will get better on the Methimazole. I hope it does, because it's a little annoying.

60% uptake seems really high. I was on a normal diet too, so I wasn't "hungry" for iodine. I guess that makes me a really good candidate for RAI treatment.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, you are hyper. I have heard that methimazole will help shrink a goiter. Does your endo suggest a treatment plan? Do you take only one dose of methimazole a day?


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

I am taking 20mg of Methimazole once a day. And 100mg of metoprolol once a day. Repeat labs in 2 weeks.

I have not gotten much of a treatment plan other than get stabilized on the ATD and then talk about my options.

What should I be asking?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think the first plan is to get you stabilized, or at least less hyper and then make a decision. When do you see the endo again? have you noticed any relief from symptoms?


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Next endo appointment isn't until the end of April. Next labs drawn next Friday.

I feel a little better, but I don't know if it's the beta-blockers or the ATD. I thought about weaning back on my BB, and see if my symptoms are the same or worse. I don't know.

I'm having a bad day today. Stress really does affect graves. I had a really hard day yesterday, and didn't get much sleep. Today I feel like utter shit. The lump in my throat sensation is back & my thyroid aches. Guess I need to do something about the stressors in my life.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hopefully, you are getting plenty of rest, too (Graves can severely disrupt your sleep, which makes things even worse). I wouldn't back off on the beta blockers or ATDs right now, esp. if you are noticing a difference in your symptoms, no matter how slight. It took a few rounds of raising my beta blockers until I finally found a level that worked for me, but when I hit that correct level, it was amazing. My whole body relaxed and I could finally sleep through the night.


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, I am not getting the rest I should. I am in a relationship that has turned abusive, and my BF thinks this is a crock. He doesn't believe in doctors, and hasn't been to any doctor in probably 20 years. He firmly believes that stress has nothing to do with my disease, and that it won't hurt me. I am in the process of getting out. I believe that my graves was triggered by the stress of this relationship.

I was on 75mg of BB before thyroid scan, and felt really good. My symptoms flared after taking the RAI for the test. Endo said to up BB because symptoms were worse. Over the last few days, ive been extremely tired but I've had a really hard time sleeping, I got dizzy last night when I stood up, and my allergy related asthma has been worse. Especially since the pollen is coming out.

I took my regular 75mg BB dose today, and I feel much better with all my new symptoms.

Could 25mg of Metoprolol make that big of a difference?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I guess the 25 mg could make a difference. You really have to protect your heart right now. Grave's can be tough on it. Stress & lack of sleep really make a tough time worse.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418
The above on hyper and cancer was rare in 2003 but not so rare now. Probably due to better diagnostics or poorer environmental factors or both.
(Copy and paste into your browser)

If your doctor wishes you to have an ultra-sound, I would do it. One cannot be too sure. Many who have Graves' have had cancer of the thyroid as well. They are not sure which came first; the cart or the horse but I do think it would be wise to agree to it.

Many hugs and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Endo doesn't want to do anything except keep me on the meds until I'm stabilized. Then he is willing to talk about RAI.

I'm scared of RAI. I'm a photographer for a living, and Graves Eye Disease scares the crap out of me. I have to have my eyes in top shape to keep making money.

I don't know what to do. I've been reading in the surgery forum about PT & TT. And in the RAI forum about what that's like. It seems like most people like both. And there are issues with both.

Totally confused & really don't know what to do. I'm sure not feeling good is making things worse too. Sigh.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I just re-read your earlier post about your relationship. Graves is tough on a relationship that is sound. My experience nearly cost me a 30 plus year marriage even when we found out what was making me insane. Counseling is a good option. Abuse is never good. You might want to have a baseline evaluation of your eyes. If you have eye involvement RAI is not a good option as it may aggravate the eyes.

I have never regretted the surgery. I have my life back, and it is wonderful. It is hard to believe one tiny gland can wreak havoc with the body and mind.

Hang in there.


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

webster, I'll be glad to lose this relationship. This 'man' hadn't worked in over 12 years. I've been the one keeping the lights on and food on the table, while he plays video games all day and night. I he's been verbaly, emotionally, and physically abusive for years. It's *good* that it's ending. I think this diagnosis was what I needed to wake up and smell the coffee. To see what had really been going on. He kept me up until 7am screaming last night. He doesn't care about my health. Never has. I have a counselor, and she is supporting me, as are my parents.

When the time comes, will discuss the possibilty of surgery with my doctor. He seems set on RAI, but I will also see my eye doctor and see what she says. Thanks to everyone on this board for the help! I'm still confused about what treatment is right for me, but at least I know what is in store for me in the future!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Dory,

If you have issues with your eyes then you absolutely need to avoid RAI.

RAI can make thyroid eye issues get worse.

The plus of surgical removal is instant hypo that can then be dialed in to "normal". Once your thyroid hormones level out your eyes should settle down.


----------

